# :d yay!



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

After so many problems in my guppy tank I've finally had babies!! 10 Fry from a bumble bee coloured mother . And I believe the Dad might have been one of my original boys who died 3 days after I bought him. And he was Gorgeous So I cant wait to see how the babies will turn out


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

that is exciting, especially when the mother and father are different colors :]


----------



## swordtail36 (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats, hope the best for the fry.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Lol yea, The mother is darkish bodied, with a bright yellow tail with a few large black spots, and I believe the dad was a weird one, With a dark blue pearlessant body and a red tail, I hope it's his babies anyways. If not I havn't a Clue who the father is. As I only baught her about a month ago, and the only other male at that time didn't know what on earth to do lol


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

I wish you the best. In my experience, determining the father can be an almost impossible challenge.

Just recently, a female we've had for 5 months gave birth to fry that ended up looking like endlers. That was quite the surprise considering the plain female and rather plain males we have.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Awh!! sweet! well I'll be really surprised if its the newish male, because I only got him 3 weeks ago, But he is Gorge, as soon as I Get my camera up an runing i'll snap a few off


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

XD found another baby last night In my filter of all places XD Lmao, so i have 11 babies


----------

